# Headphone under 2k for Music



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Ok guys, the last part of my system upgrade plan is this, suggest a good headphone strictly under 2k for music(and gaming but that's secondary).

Now, I just love bass, so the more the better but never overkill, lows should be clear as possible without getting trampled by the bass, no need for mic.

And also the shape should be as normal as possible, not those around the ear cr@p.

Headphone as in headphone, not iems.


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

brainwavz M1 for clear sound. M2 for more bass.

both can be worn any way, over the ear and normally


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> brainwavz M1 for clear sound. M2 for more bass.
> 
> both can be worn any way, over the ear and normally


Hell no, no IEMs, already got a SONY EX35 for that, want headphones.


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

oh, then i cant help, sry


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

Senn HD 202 probably.
Check out Koss porta pros too.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

nah. HD202 is not bassy. Check Sony's XD200. loads of bass.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

I dont really know much about those in your price range.
But as far as reviews go,
Check this thread on head-fi
Shootout: 82 Portable Headphones Reviewed (Superlux HD668B & Prodipe Pro 800 added 05/15)

And if you can stretch your budget by 400, get the koss porta pro.
Koss Porta Pro Headphone [ Super BASS + Comfort ] â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

However if you are comfortable with sourcing your Cans from abroad , you have a wider choice to choose from.
You could also search for similar threads on techenclave's forums. They have a really good audio sub community.


----------



## tkin (May 26, 2011)

Sony has good bass, that far I can tell from my EX35 but why does everyone go gaga over sennheiser?


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> nah. HD202 is not bassy. Check Sony's XD200. loads of bass.



Very true my cousin has a HD202, sounds decent but not bassy..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 27, 2011)

Sony's XD200 are great . I will vote for it .


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Sony's XD200 are great . I will vote for it .


Price would be?


----------



## MegaMind (May 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Price would be?



Sony AV H/P MDR-XD200


----------

